# drive shaft question



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

Can anybody tell me why the 240SX has a 2 piece driveshaft? I can only see that the rubber coupling and the carrier bearing cause some energy losses. And also, I have heard that the rubber coupling makes it hard to start smooth, especially when the car has been modded to higher tq/hp levels, but even in stock trim. I have found that to be true, sometime it really shakes or shudders a bit when starting from a dead stop. I don't see any reason to have a 2 piece unit. Can some please explain why the Nissan engineers used a 2 piece shaft? And, if there is no reason for it, has any aftermarket company made a solid one piece driveshaft to replace the stock one (or two, I should say  ) I would think replacing the driveshaft would mean less power loss through the drive train. Probably not much......maybe not even noticeable. But at least it would be easier to start smoothly. Anyway, hope someone can help me out. I have searched the topic and not found any answer...maybe I just haven't searched hard enough.


----------

